# čokl



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
slovo čokle znamená pes. Je to devalvačné slovo, nebo naopak?
Děkuju


----------



## Jana337

První pád je "čokl". Je to pejorativní/hanlivý (ne devalvační ) výraz.


----------



## parolearruffate

Ok, děkuju.


----------



## kusurija

Jana337 said:


> První pád je "čokl". Je to pejorativní/hanlivý (ne devalvační ) výraz.


 
"čokl" je z romštiny(cikánštiny). V romštině snad ani pejorativní nádech nemá, v češtině ano - zřejmě proto, odkud to bylo převzato. Podobně slova, přejatá třeba z němčiny také mívají často pejorativní nádech ačkoliv v originále je to nepejorativní výraz.


----------

